# "Swanky" swigs



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

These juice glasses/tumblers were made from the 1930 through the 1970s by differen glass companies. Some came in sets. Today, prices to collectors can range from a few dollars to almost $100. These are all I have (that I know).


----------



## Pecos (Oct 27, 2019)

I believe that I drank a lot of cool-aid out of the third set when I was a kid.
Actually, I am pretty sure about that.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2019)

Pecos, was going to tell Deb that set is the one we had but you beat me to it!  Remember those glasses so well!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 27, 2019)

Hey Debodun. I know you like collecting stuff to sell. I know you don’t like using credit cards for anything but have you ever considered selling your smaller items online? 

Now you can open up your own accounts to sell stuff off Amazon if you want. eBay is another consideration or even Etsy. If you were to get an account you could get far better money than you would from having yard sales. 

People at yard sales practically want stuff for free. 
Check out Etsy and see what stuff is going for. I bet you could be a good business woman plus you might actually get far more enjoyment out of selling stuff.


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

I try to sell online locally through FB online garage sale, Marektplace and Craig's List. Not much interest, though. I see a local woman advertise all the time on FB and she also attends the local senior's club. I asked her if she ever sold anything and she said she does really well. I can't understand why she does so well and I do miserably unless it's what she's selling and the price she's asking. No one around here wants antiques and even in the rare case they do, don't want to pay eBay or Etsy prices.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe she's lying.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2019)

Some glasses of that style contained peanut butter or jelly years ago.







I also remember the wire racks that my grandmother used when we ate outside on the lawn.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Some glasses of that style contained peanut butter or jelly years ago.


Yes, I remember that now!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Some glasses of that style contained peanut butter or jelly years ago.





Pepper said:


> Yes, I remember that now!



Thanks for the reminders.  I remember it now, too!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 27, 2019)

I love those old glasses especially the lady with the tea pot.


----------



## jujube (Oct 27, 2019)

We had a whole set of little "juice" glasses that came with dried beef in them.  Dried beef gravy over biscuits was a big hit at our house when I was a kid (and cheap, too), so there was a steady supply of the glasses. 

Most, if not all, of our glasses either came with a fill-up at the gas station or came filled with peanut butter or jelly.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

Some character jelly glasses - Howdy Doody and The Flintstones


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> I try to sell online locally through FB online garage sale, Marektplace and Craig's List. Not much interest, though. I see a local woman advertise all the time on FB and she also attends the local senior's club. I asked her if she ever sold anything and she said she does really well. I can't understand why she does so well and I do miserably unless it's what she's selling and the price she's asking. No one around here wants antiques and even in the rare case they do, don't want to pay eBay or Etsy prices.


Etsy rates were last .20 cents for 4 months of advertising your products in your own store. Once things sell they take 3% of your sales. Most people add this to the price they sell it for. Most people expect to pay more at a specialty shop than a yard sale. 

My husband and I made wooden items and sold them on Etsy for 2 years.we sold over 300 items and made a substantial amount of money which is why I suggested it. 

While there I noticed there was a niche for every type of seller so I thought of you. With all the effort you put into these, I ‘still’ think you’d make more doing it this way.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

I have no way to pay for online sites that require a fee to post added to the fact that I do not ship.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 28, 2019)

Think its sad a lot of the old antique and retro items just aren't selling these days, what with the Millennials preferring stark mid century "modern" and gray and white to furnish their places with.

Think in about 30 years, these kids will be wondering why their kids "like doilies".


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> I have no way to pay for online sites that require a fee to post added to the fact that I do not ship.


Get a credit card or PayPal account and plan to ship. You can even ship only once a week and still do well. 

At least, look into it and then decide. 
You could get a credit card and use it ONLY for sales including delivery charges which you get reimbursed for. Hook up your card to a bank account and you could have a nice chunk of money put into your account every month and leave it there to collect interest.

Think about it at least.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

And antimacassars. I showed this to a woman and she said it creeped" her out.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

Sample 

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/261...ies&ref=sr_gallery-1-3&organic_search_click=1
How much would you sell this for at a yard sale if you had it? She’s got 472 sales.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

$1


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

debodun said:


> $1


See where I’m going with this?

https://help.etsy.com/hc/en-us/articles/115015672808-How-to-Open-an-Etsy-Shop?segment=selling


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

Just came from a local dollar store and they were selling sets of glasses that greatly resembled some of yours for a few bucks.  And, they were new.  My mother, a Depression era child, hated used stuff, she always wanted new.  When she threw out a painted Peacock mirror from the 1930's..................well, I can say I'm still not over it.


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

Pepper - reminds me of the time my maternal grandmother cleaned out her sister-in-law's house after SIL's passing. Grandma took a pair of Tiffany lamps and put them in her garage sale (yes, it's a family thing) and sold them to a friend for $10. When she found out how valuable they were she went to her friends house and demanded more money. The friend said in effect "Too bad. I bought them for what you were asking." End of that friendship.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

Art deco, that's what it was, the mirror I mean.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

*End of that friendship. *
It's not a case of caveat emptor, it's a case of let the Seller Beware!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

Ok I see it’s merely a personal grudge so I’ll stop wasting my time.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

deleted because I don't know what I'm talking about


----------

